# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Videos

## Julio Macieira

Conheces algum link com videos giros de aquarios ou seres que nele habitem? Então aqui é o local certo para o colocares.

Presta atenção se o link que colocas abre mesmo o video para todos poderem ver. evita colocar o link para paginas onde só a partir dai é que se tenha o link para o video.


Como tirar mudas de Xênia - 3.22Mb 
Como tirar mudas de Capnella - 2.98Mb 
Como tirar mudas de Leather - 3.97Mb 
Como tirar mudas de SPS (acrópora, montípora, etc...) - 2.91Mb 
Como fazer rochas vivas artificiais - 4.04Mb 
Como fazer suporte para mudas - 3.68Mb 
Como colar mudas debaixo d'água - 1.53Mb

Estes videos podem ser vizualizados em: http://www.garf.org/

----------


## Julio Macieira

Video Mandarins

http://www.kararu.com/multimedia/vid...darin_fish.mpg
Link original ( http://www.kararu.com/multimedia/index.html )

Video de Tangs a alimentarem-se

http://www.zippyvideos.com/1670627636585.html

Video amador de um aquario (demora a carregar)

http://www.filefarmer.com/reefmonkey...nderthesea.avi

Vida microscópica

http://www.quillworker.com/spaceoddity.htm
http://www.quillworker.com/kodachrome.htm

http://quillworker.0catch.com/ripples512.wmv


Lindo carangueijo

http://quillworker.0catch.com/tank%20and%20maddie.wmv

Tranquilidade marinha

http://quillworker.0catch.com/niwsfnl2.wmv

Harmonia aquatica

http://quillworker.0catch.com/lazydays.wmv

Cavalos marinhos

http://quillworker.0catch.com/amoreena.wmv

Hermitão esfomeado

http://quillworker.0catch.com/youstilltouchme.wmv

Casalinho romantico

http://quillworker.0catch.com/scarbfair.wmv



*Todos estes videos (e mais alguns) podem ser visto em:* http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...o&pagenumber=1

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos de RF


Vários foram os membros que me questionaram como procurar videos online.
A net temos várias opções, mas uma das soluções "interessantes"  pode ser em:

http://video.google.com

----------


## Julio Macieira

Para poder vizualizar estes videos tem que se instalar um plugin do Google install the Google Video Viewer 



http://video.google.com/videopreview...+3%3A05+AM+PDT

----------


## Julio Macieira

A destruição global dos corais

http://coastal.er.usgs.gov/african_d...ry/hi-res.html

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Juca,

Bom tópico, diz-me, sabes onde se pode arranjar aquela cola?

Parece excelente.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Andam a comer acroporas !!!

http://www.aims.gov.au/movies/cots5.mov

(é necessário ter o QuickTime instalado: 6.8Mb)

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Aqui vai um video do meu aq. de recife de 720l: http://cosmos.oninetspeed.pt/rodrigu...90gal_reef.mov 

Formato: .MOV (QuickTime Movie) 
Tamanho: 7,7 MB 
Tempo: 3'30" 
Música: Jack Jonhson (Better together) 

Não sei qual o sub-fórum que utilizam para colocar os vídeos dos aquários!...

Cumps. 
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ricardo


Só tenho audio  :Admirado:  
Será só problema meu ?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Consigo visualizar bem (imagem e som) no QuickTime Player. No entanto estive a ver a informação contida no ficheiro e refere lá um tal codec AAC, H.264 ... Amanhã fabrico um ficheiro .AVI ou .MPEG ou .WMV, julgo que estes são mais compatíveis com o Windows Media Player.

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Júlio,

Afinal não tenho ainda software para converter o video em formato .wmv (Windows Media Player). Experimenta instalar a nova versão do QuickTime Player 7.0.3 http://www.apple.com/quicktime (gratuita)

Assim que tiver o video no formato .wmv coloco aqui o link.

Cumps.
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo


Muito bom o teu video.
Que software utilizastes para a composição?
Eu utilizo Memories On TV

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais uma pequena brincadeira 

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/vide...ontagem_00.AVI

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Julio,

Utilizei o iMovie HD, muito intuitivo e simples. Obrigado por teres convertido o filme. Aqui fica o link para quem quiser ver no Windows Media Player: http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/vide...al_reef_00.WMV

Abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas Ricardo
É só para te dar os meus parabens pelo excelente aquario que tens   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , o filme está 5 estrelas  :SbOk2:  

Cumps
Boa Sorte
Marco

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado Marcos, ainda é só um começo!

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## João Magano

Mais um video, este de um cubo com aproximadamente 7 litros, com um inquilino famoso:
Mantis - Chad's 2 gal cube

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pareceu-me ver um filtro exterior da Eheim.Não são estes filtros (como foi escrito noutros posts)fabricas de nitratos?  :SbMain:  Afinal como é que ficamos?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João Carlos

Não é fácil um aquario com um mantis apenas ter uma carga orgânica suficiente para criar nitratos.

Para ter nitrato tem que haver materia orgânica no aquario, e a produção de matéria orgânica neste caso é tão pouca que a propria cerâmica chega para desnitrificar.

----------


## José M. Viegas

Alem de mais este filtro tá a servir de sump tendo só rocha viva no interior, ´é o novo 2280 em que ele furou e pôs luz lá dentro permitindo que a rocha fique viva não me lembro do link mas tá na jona dos nanos ,é um espetaculo  :SbBravo:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fantasticas conferencias em video de:

Dr. Ron Shimek, Myth Takes About Sand Beds
Anthony Calfo, Coral Farming
Jeff Mitchell, Diseases in Hippocampus
Randy Reed, Culturing Copopods and Rotifers
Julian Sprung, Goniopora Husbandry
Richard Harker, Coral Growth vs. Spectral Quality
Eric Borneman, Reef Aquarium Myths
Dr. Ron Shimek, A History of Sand Bed Organisms

*Todos estes videos e outros podem ser visualizados em: http://www.theimac.org/*

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais umas coisinhas:

Um excelente aquário, já comentado uma vez noutro tópico, mas agora fica o video:
Hausriff

Bom video para descontrair:
Corals and Feather Dusters – Return to Innocence, Enigma

Mudança de água num Pico-Reef:
A Pico Water Change

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas noites,
tive até agora a fazer o download de uns videos, e depois de os ver, não poderia deixar de partilhar alguns com vocês...

Muito bonito (diriam o casal, ou o sarco?):
- Kudalove

Pico reef:
- 2.5gal Pico

Hora da paparoca para estes lindos LPS's :SbLangue23:  :
- Feed

Uma visita pelos bastidores (muito bem organizados, e com bom equipamento ):
- Reef Room Tour

Ondas, ondas  :SbSourire:   :
- Wavebox - Melev's reef

Também quero um destes  :SbRireLarme2:   :Icon Cry:   :HaEbouriffe:  :
- 1700 gallon tank
- 1700 gallon tank2
- 1700 gallon tank3

PS - alguém me poderia dizer o nome dos corais do video Feed???  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Só hoje vi a tua questão, o coral que aparece a ser alimentado é uma ou várias acanthastrea. Soube que a uns tempos a reefdiscus recebeu corais destes... infelizmente não cheguei a tempo para comprar um para mim.
Caso apareça avisa...

----------


## Julio Macieira

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/videos/acores.WMV[/MEDIA]

O amor está no ar  :yb665: 

O meu muito obrigado ao companheiro de mergulho Ricardo que me cedeu este video tão feliz.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tridacna a libertar esperma  :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Fica aqui apenas um aperitivo do que poderá ser ouvido por um dos nossos convidados (Eric Borneman) no evento promovido por nós, dia 9 de Setembro no centro Cultural de Belem

O Oxigénio nos Aquarios de Recife

----------


## Julio Macieira

* Gregory Schiemer,* Não vai estar desta vez presente, mas fala-nos da manutenção de 

Peixes em aquarios de Recife

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ou mais um dos nossos convidados no nosso evento de 9 de Setembro, Anthony Calfo

A propagação de Corais

Não se esqueçam de se inscrever no evento do nosso 2º aniverssário a realizar no Centro Cultural de Belem, no dia 9 de Setembro

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola a todos

deixo-vos um video lindo de corais fantasticos de um xinoca



espero que gostem
saudacoes

----------


## Ricardo Santos

O tópico/comentário poderia ser movido para >>AQUI<<

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Tens um aqua cheio de SPS...e achas que estão grandes?  :Admirado: 
Hum....então vê este video  :SbClown:

----------


## João Magano

Segui a sugestão do Ricardo Santos e o tópico do Ingo Barão foi movido para aqui.

Já agora fica mais um video:

----------

